# Funeral Home Organ Music



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Look up Organ music by Bach. He did a lot of organ music since a church was his main patron.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

http://www.classicalarchives.com/bach.html


----------



## DireDebb (Nov 27, 2010)

Toccata and Fugue in D Minor by Bach is the one I think most people are familiar with in relation to Halloween.


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

_Music For Dead Things_ is the CD we used in 2006 for our haunt walk through, "Mephisto & Sons Funeral Parlor". Definitely some creepy organ, piano, & harpsichord music- it even includes a couple of screams & moans:

http://www.amazon.com/Music-For-Dead-Things/dp/B000QZZS6K


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Marie Roget said:


> _Music For Dead Things_ is the CD we used in 2006 for our haunt walk through, "Mephisto & Sons Funeral Parlor". Definitely some creepy organ, piano, & harpsichord music- it even includes a couple of screams & moans:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Music-For-Dead-Things/dp/B000QZZS6K


I actually like the links from that link better!

Phantom of the Organ/Vampyre of the Harpsichord.

I dig that one!

This one is pretty awesome too! John Carradine reading Poe!!! Halloween Spooktacular/Poe with Pipes

And lastly, Flowers of Evil.


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

Oh yeah, those links are very cool, RCIAG. _Music For Dead Things_ just seemed to suit the overall effect we were going for in our '06 walk through. It kind of alternates between somber & frenzied- definitely unnerving playing in the background while the TOTs & their folks were led around the funeral parlor's viewing room, morgue, & embalming rooms!

We actually used _Flowers Of Evil _& Gore Galore's _Sanitarium_ when we did a Zombie Graveyard theme in '09-turned out to be a really creepy combo!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It's nothing I've ever really used but I dig all of those. I had fun listening to 'em all. And DL 'em if you want 'em, one of those listed is available in CD format but it's $50!!


----------



## Marie Roget (May 2, 2010)

50 bucks?!?! At that price it'd better be both really rare AND made out of solid gold, fergawdsakes. DL is *always* the way to go anyway- convenient, fast, & cheap.


----------



## danorth (Jan 24, 2010)

I found this link for one of the albums:

http://www.4shared.com/get/ilm5lWKb/Verne_Langdon_-_The_Phantom_of.html

Downloading now and will check it out.


----------

